# What is "cosmetic grade" beeswax



## EricConcE

Hey everyone,
I've been searching to find out the exact requirements for a wax to be considered "cosmetic grade'" but haven't been able to find anything so far. Some sites mention their products come from cappings, while others market pure virgin comb. Does anyone know the exact requirements for cosmetic grade (are you able to use brood comb if filtered thoroughly)? Thanks!


----------



## burns375

Heres the wiki. 

Beeswax has many and varied uses. Primarily, it is used by the bees in making their honeycomb foundations. Apart from this use by bees, the use of beeswax has become widespread and varied. Purified and bleached beeswax is used in the production of food, cosmetics, and pharmaceuticals. The three main types of beeswax products are yellow, white, and beeswax absolute. Yellow beeswax is the crude product obtained from the honeycomb, white beeswax is bleached yellow beeswax, and beeswax absolute is yellow beeswax treated with alcohol.[11] In food preparation, it is used as a coating for cheese; by sealing out the air, protection is given against spoilage (mold growth). Beeswax may also be used as a food additive E901, in small quantities acting as a glazing agent, which serves to prevent water loss, or used to provide surface protection for some fruits. Soft gelatin capsules and tablet coatings may also use E901. Beeswax is also a common ingredient of natural chewing gum.

Use of beeswax in skin care and cosmetics has been increasing. A German study found beeswax to be superior to similar barrier creams (usually mineral oil-based creams such as petroleum jelly), when used according to its protocol.[12] Beeswax is used in lip balm, lip gloss, hand creams, and moisturizers; and in cosmetics such as eye shadow, blush, and eye liner. Beeswax is an important ingredient in moustache wax and hair pomades, which make hair look sleek and shiny.


----------



## beemandan

I know a lady who makes soaps and lotions and buys commercial, cosmetic grade beeswax that has been bleached and is absolutely white. One time I ordered some beeswax from beekeeper who advertised his as cosmetic grade and I got an off colored and smelling block of wax....that I refused to use for anything other than making firestarters. I'm afraid the definitions may vary.


----------



## Michael Bush

Since the experts tell us all bees not treated for Varroa die, and since the Africans are not treating their bees, apparently "cosmetic grade" is wax that comes from dead bees... 

Anyway it seems the cosmetic industry will only buy beeswax from third world countries where they are too poor to treat.

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e12.htm


----------



## beemandan

Michael Bush said:


> Since the experts tell us all bees not treated for Varroa die, and since the Africans are not treating their bees, apparently "cosmetic grade" is wax that comes from dead bees...


And I figured that it was all the experts who claim that neonic coated Nebraska corn seed was tainting the wax supply. I suppose it depends on which experts you choose to listen to.


----------



## EricConcE

Hmm so it seems like it's more a matter of chemical residues in the wax than it's previous use in the hive. So before selling it commercially I'll probably just need to get it tested by a local lab....or I can move to Africa


----------



## zaxbeeswax

I always sell my cosmetic grade by calling it triple filtered. Screen filtered, water bath, and then through cheese cloth. The term "cosmetic grade" is not a real thing. Someone made it up to make their wax sound superior.


----------



## rubenslosh

Cosmetic grade beeswax has to conform to the following specs (in the E.U at least) 
Melting range 62 – 65 degrees

Acid value 17 – 24

Peroxide value not more than 5

Saponification value 87 -104

Carnauba wax – Passes test

Ceresin, paraffins – Passes test

Fats, Japan wax, rosin and soap – Passes test

in the US... 

Pharmaceutical grade skin care products are FDA regulated. The FDA requires that pharmaceutical grade products be 99.9% pure ingredients. Products must contain 0.1%, or less, of bacteria. Only 5% of the skin care industry is under the regulation established by the FDA and considered pharmaceutical grade skin care products

Cosmetic Grade; The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) allows cosmetic grade products to contain up to 30% bacteria.

Hope that helps with the information you were looking for

Sam

www.africanbeeswax.com


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Michael Bush said:


> Since the experts tell us all bees not treated for Varroa die, and since the Africans are not treating their bees, apparently "cosmetic grade" is wax that comes from dead bees...
> 
> Anyway it seems the cosmetic industry will only buy beeswax from third world countries where they are too poor to treat.
> 
> http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e12.htm


I love this part: "Young bees in the hive, after feeding the young brood with royal jelly, take part in the construction of the hive. Engorged with honey and resting suspended for 24 hours together with many other bees in the same position, 8 wax glands on the underside of the abdomens of the young bees secret small wax platelets. These are scraped off by the bee, chewed and masticated into pliable pieces with the addition of saliva and a variety of enzymes. Once chewed, attached to the comb and re-chewed several times, they finally form part of this architectural masterpiece, a comb of hexagonal cells, a 20 g structure which can support 1000 g of honey."

thanks for the link.


----------

